
How Apple's new vector-based Maps leave Google Maps looking jittery - evo_9
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/12/08/03/inside_apples_new_vector_based_maps_in_ios_6.html
======
pkulak
This is terrible writing. I suppose Apple just discovered vector maps? I
wonder what Android maps have been doing for two years. Or, for that matter,
every car GPS that's ever been made.

And Google is being held back because of maps.google.com? Yeah, development
has really be parralized by the legacy support of the web site. How did they
ever have time to add street view, transit directions, bike directions and
indoor maps, none of which is available in ios maps?

Regular people won't know about this maps change until their phone updates
overnight. And when that happens, I think a lot of people are going to be
upset about what they've lost.

